# Novos drivers para ATI v3.9.0

## To

O topico diz tudo  :Wink: 

Podem saca-los da ATI enquanto não chegam à portage.

Tó

----------

## r3pek

nao é k seja ATI user... mas pode ser k tenham sorte com estes drivers   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## localdomain

Kuais as diferencas dessas para as do kernel (DRI support) ?

----------

## r3pek

Basicamente, axo k a maior diferença é o suporte a opengl

----------

## localdomain

Bem a pouco fiz o emerge das drivers do portage e nao tenho suporte opengl com elas.. e pelo k li nas mesmas sao so para ati radeon 9XXX e mobility M9... a minha é uma mobility m6 (yah laptop). Vou continuar com o DRI activado no kernel e a usar as mesmas drivers do kernel.

----------

## To

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> nao é k seja ATI user... mas pode ser k tenham sorte com estes drivers  

 

Sorte?  :Laughing:   Bem antes de ter esta ATI Radeon 9600 pro, tinha uma creative FX 5600 XT. Quando comprei a ati que inicialmente era para o meu irmão, corri um monte de beenchmarks, tanto em windows como em linux. Os resultados foram tão obvios que a FX ficou para o meu irmão e a ATI ficou dentro da minha caixa. É uma questão de configuração nao de sorte.

BTW: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=174726

 *Quote:*   

> to@To to $ glxgears
> 
> 13206 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2641.200 FPS
> 
> 22759 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4551.800 FPS
> ...

 

Tó

----------

## localdomain

nif nif, eu com o meu laptop so consigo uns 300 FPS (com a janela do glxgears em default)  :Sad: 

----------

## Kobal

Os drivers da Ati, so complicados de instalar no Gentoo ?

Eles são melhores que os da Nvidia ?

----------

## Mythos

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =ati-drivers-3.9.0 =ati-drivers-extra-3.9.0

Bom isto está a melhorar ...

glxgears:

3485 frames in 5.0 seconds = 697.000 FPS

3507 frames in 5.0 seconds = 701.400 FPS

5197 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1039.400 FPS

3740 frames in 5.0 seconds = 748.000 FPS

fgl_glxgears:

632 frames in 5.0 seconds = 126.400 FPS

606 frames in 5.0 seconds = 121.200 FPS

593 frames in 5.0 seconds = 118.600 FPS

690 frames in 5.0 seconds = 138.000 FPS

... se bem que com os antigos acho que tinha benchmarks melhorzitos...

----------

## Mythos

com os antigos tenho esta performance...

glxgears:

8070 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1614.000 FPS

8231 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1646.200 FPS

8238 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1647.600 FPS

fgl_glxgears:

605 frames in 5.0 seconds = 121.000 FPS

651 frames in 5.0 seconds = 130.200 FPS

634 frames in 5.0 seconds = 126.800 FPS

   O opengl dos drivers antigos tem um rendimento cerca de 10 a 15% superior aos novos... com a mesma configuração.

----------

## lobo

Olá, tenho a mesma placa que o Mythos mas soh consigo obter 740 FPS com o glxgears... Com o fgl_glxgears consigo 135 FPS . Estou com os drives novos(3.9), que realmente são mais lentos que os anteriores... Esse pessoal da ATI é f*** ... Mas ainda assim, estou com uma performance inferior ao Mythos, mesmo usando as mesmas confirurações que voces postaram por aqui... 

Meu rtc não fuciona direito, será isso? Eu tenho o DRI pra ATI configurada no Kernel, mas se não me engano já testei sem e piorou a performance... 

Alguem ai tem alguma idéia???

tnx,

Lobo

----------

## Mythos

glxgears

4250 frames in 5.0 seconds = 850.000 FPS

5503 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1100.600 FPS

9174 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1834.800 FPS

8255 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1651.000 FPS

9455 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1891.000 FPS

9441 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1888.200 FPS

9237 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1847.400 FPS

9317 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1863.400 FPS

 fgl_glxgears

653 frames in 5.0 seconds = 130.600 FPS

747 frames in 5.0 seconds = 149.400 FPS

695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 139.000 FPS

669 frames in 5.0 seconds = 133.800 FPS

isto varia muito ...

Se são placas iguais o rendimento é parecido ... quanto ao glxgears não sei porque te dá isso ... puseste o que no "UseFastTLS" ? 0, 1 ou 2 ?

eu costumava meter 1 e tinha o gears mais baixo no 0 fica mais rápido ...

Ah é verdade como achava que o dissipador dela aquecia muito, comprei uma ventoinhazeca de 9 euros para ela.

Abraços

----------

## lobo

Atualmente estou usando 0, mas já user 1 e 2 com performances semelhantes...  Sei lá, dou muito azar com placas de video... alias hardware em geral!   :Crying or Very sad:   Deve ser minha placa que é ruim... desisto!  :Smile: 

tnx,

Lobo

----------

## Mythos

Eu tenho uma Ati Radeon 9200 se Game Buster ....

fgl_glxgears

282 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.400 FPS

284 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.800 FPS

glxgears:

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.600 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.000 FPS

isto com a opcção USEFasTLS= 1 (Aplicações OpenGL)

com a opcção 0 a placa chega aos 80 FPS.

no enemy-territory tenho variacoes entre 25 a 80 FPS ..., com os drivers antigos também tinha isso de benchmark no Enemy.

Portanto concluo que os drivers antigos tem bugs ao nivel do teste de velocidade. Já que neste os gears tem valores praticamente semelhantes.

instalei também o X.org-X11 !!!

e vendo bem uma boa placa tem uns 100 e muitos FPS. 70 FPS já é bem bom!

----------

## Mythos

Bom o verdadeiro problema desses resultados era o xorg anterior o xorg r1 melhorou em cerca de 30 fps o rendimento no Enemy, já tenho isto tudo a funcionar bem e rápido com glxgears na ordem dos 2000.00 fps e o fgl_glxgears na ordem dos 150 fps  :Smile: 

façam emerge da nova versão do xorg, melhora muito o rendimento da aceleração gráfica.

----------

## Alex.Lopes

Eu tenho uma placa de video NVidia GeForce 4 MX440.

No X, estou usando o driver "nv", foi o que funcionou aqui.

agora as perguntas.

como eu rodo esses benchmarks no Linux?

o que é esse tal de xorg ?

----------

## Mythos

O xorg-x11 é um novo pacote de ambiente gráfico, está a ser escolhido pela maioria dos destribuidores de Linux, isto porque o xfree optou por por uma licença que não agradou a muita gente.

  quanto ao comando o glxgears basta digitares glxgears na bash do teu user.

O fgl_glxgears é um utilitário da ATI.

----------

## Alex.Lopes

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> O xorg-x11 é um novo pacote de ambiente gráfico, está a ser escolhido pela maioria dos destribuidores de Linux, isto porque o xfree optou por por uma licença que não agradou a muita gente.
> 
>   quanto ao comando o glxgears basta digitares glxgears na bash do teu user.
> 
> O fgl_glxgears é um utilitário da ATI.

 

Interessante o tal do Xorg, mas aqui eu instalei o gnome usando emerge gnome, e pelo que eu sei, ele instalou como dependência o XFree. Depois eu vejo como utilizar o Xorg.

Agora sobre o glxgears deu problema quando eu digitei no terminal do gnome

```

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

```

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Alex.Lopes wrote:*   

> Interessante o tal do Xorg, mas aqui eu instalei o gnome usando emerge gnome, e pelo que eu sei, ele instalou como dependência o XFree. Depois eu vejo como utilizar o Xorg.

 

O Xorg ainda é considerado em fase de testes pelos devs do Gentoo (apesar de que está mais estável do que qualquer outro X). Mas é pra isso que você injeta e mascara o XFree.  :Wink: Last edited by fernandotcl on Sat Jun 19, 2004 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mythos

esse erro ...

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

tens isto no xorg.conf ou XF86config(xfree) ?

acho que devias usar nvidia para teres suporte de aceleração gráfica e não nv ...

já fizeste emerge aos drivers da nvidia ????

caso uses uma nvidia acho que tens que comentar a linha do "dri"

o xorg-x11 já NÃO está masked.

----------

## Alex.Lopes

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> esse erro ...
> 
> # This loads the GLX module
> 
>     Load        "glx"   # libglx.a
> ...

 

então Mythos

eu configurei pelo xf86config e todas as opções que eu escolhia da NVidia caia o drive 'nv"

e sim, eu fiz um emerge no nvidia-driver

----------

## Mythos

Onde está "nv" tens que meter "nvidia"

tens que introduzir também

load "glx"

e comentares se houver 

#load dri

Isto para os drivers nvidia, quando tinha uma era o que fazia ...

```
emerge nvidia-glx

emerge nvidia-kernel

modprobe nvidia

etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 >adiciona nvidia

opengl-update nvidia
```

----------

## Karma_Police

Não comentei o Load  "dri", nem vi em lado nenhum alguma indicação para o fazer... já agora, que é que isso faz?

O resto das instruções estão bem. foi exactamente o que fiz, e funciona perfeitamente. Para além disso ainda tenho no xorg.conf:

```
   Identifier  "nVidia GeForce"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   VideoRam    65536
```

Para a VideoRam é só multiplicares o número de megas que a tua placa tem por 1024 (eu tenho uma com 65 megas). O resto já não me lembro muito bem porque é que pus. Se quiseres podes fazer emerge ao YanC (Yet another nV Configurator), que te configura todas as opções possiveis da tua placa nVidia.

Estes ultimos posts já são um bocado OT... Espero que ninguém se importe...

----------

## fernandotcl

O DRI é uma interface de renderização de vídeo. As placas NVIDIA usam GLX, e não DRI. Portanto DRI está errado. É só comentar (se houver) a seção DRI e a linha "load dri".

E só é necessário ter Identifier e Driver pra placas modernas, o resto ou é completado automaticamente ou ignorado.

----------

## Alex.Lopes

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> Onde está "nv" tens que meter "nvidia"
> 
> tens que introduzir também
> 
> load "glx"
> ...

 

Fiz conforme você disse, mas na hora de digitar modprobe nvidia da o seguinte erro

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.7/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

 

----------

## Alex.Lopes

voltando para o Kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 funcionou normal o drive

agora no 2.6.7 não carrega o nvidia.o   :Crying or Very sad: 

--- Editado---

Outra questão. Em casa eu tenho uma placa GeForce4 e configurei normal agora os drivers da NVidia. No serviço, trabalho com uma Ati Radeon 8500. Amanhã volto ao serviço e quero configurá-la, o procedimento é o mesmo? (Claro, usando o driver da ATI), tiro o Load DRI e deixo GLX?

obrigado

----------

## tscolari

não ouvi muito bem desse driver no forum de desktop lah em cima

algumas pessoas relataram perda significativa de fps e tudo mais...

ateh que isso seja bem testado vou continuar com o meu 3.2.8 que ta bonitinho aqui

----------

## Mythos

Em ATI fazes o load do DRI, só em NVIDIA é que não!

pelo menos é o que eu faço, foi o que a conf da ATI me pos no xorg.conf.

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

----------

